# 5 consecutive miscarriages, varicose veins in testicles



## Donchiks (Nov 18, 2021)

Hello, I am new to this site. I have a 3.5 year old daughter. I had a miscarriage before my daughter and conceived my daughter after my first period following miscarriage.
We have been trying for baby number 2 since my daughter was 1 year old (so 2.5 years now) and I have had 5 miscarriages since. My third miscarriage got tested and it was down to chromosomal abnormalities. 4th miscarriage we were unable to collect enough pregnancy tissues for testing and I am just waiting for results from my recent (5th) miscarriage.
After doing some research and reading about miscarriage and infertility treatments, my partner remembered that he was diagnosed with varicose veins in his testicles. I have been reading up about the condition and it can contribute towards genetically DNA imbalances causing infertility, miscarriages due to chromosomal abnormalities.
Im just wandering whether anyone else have come across this sort of medical issue, have had a treatment and then went on to have successful pregnancy after?


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

My husband had a very large varicocele removed from his testicles after tests showed he had very high levels of DNA fragmentation. They can make things too hot. We had other MFI issues so it certainly didn’t solve all of our problems but we did see a marked improvement in his sperm quality but it can take up to 12 months ( and at a minimum 3 for any improvement) to see peak results so it’s not necessarily a quick fix. We have gone on to have our son from an IMSI cycle post op.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you are going throught this. Age of a woman (35+) might also be the reason of abnormalities, and IVF PGS NGS might be one of the options to get pregnant when genetics is the issue.


----------

